# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] PLAYSTATION 3 - δεν διαβάζει τους δίσκους

## eebabs2000

Χαίρετε, μου έφεραν ένα playstation 3 για επισκευή, το οποίο δεν διάβαζε κανέναν οπτικό δίσκο. Παρήγγειλα από το ebay την κεφαλή (ΚΕS-400A), την άλλαξα και δούλεψε κανονικά. Μόλις το παρέδωσα, με παίρνουν τηλεφωνο να πάω να το πάρω γιατί κάνει πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν διαβάζει και πάλι κανένα δίσκο. Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να ρυθμίσω ή να αλλάξω και πάλι κεφαλή; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jallas

:Confused1:

----------

